# New Forum Audio Section for Two-Channel Stereo Announced



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack has created a new forum category called "Two Channel Audio | Installation," which can be found in the Forums drop-down menu. Forum sections within the new category include Two Channel Design and Installation and Two Channel System Photos (Finished Rooms Only). Similar to the site's Home Theater Installation | System category, this is new Two Channel section is meant to be a place where members can start threads about their Two Channel systems/rooms and discuss their own system/room designs.

To keep things streamlined, we've moved (and closed) the long-standing Sticky: Two Channel Picture Gallery  to the Two Channel System Photos (Finished Rooms Only) thread. If you've posted pictures to the Sticky in the past, head on over to the new forum section and create dedicated threads about your Two Channel Systems (feel free to re-post pictures)!

All Two-Channel systems qualify, including modern systems tied into computers, DACs with active speakers, and small amplifiers with passive speakers. We hope you take a moment to create your own Two Channel system thread!

:T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that photo Todd, that is my room in a nutshell and gives lots of ideas


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Savjac said:


> Thanks for sharing that photo Todd, that is my room in a nutshell and gives lots of ideas


That's a member's room...picture is in the old photo sticky referenced above ;-)


----------

